# mediciones gb audio 6.5´´ -vifa xt25, dq25 -peerless 810103



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2010)

Buenos días a todos. como lo prometido es deuda, acá les voy a dejar las mediciones que hice, primero que nada tengo que aclarar algunas cosas, lamentablemente por falta de tiempo las mediciones las hice en mi casa y no en el taller, donde la sala esta apenas acustizada, dando gráficas un poco mas caóticas pero que reflejan la realidad (los bafles se usan en casas, no en laboratorios...) segundo, los tweeters que pruebo no estan en bafle, esto es por dos cosas, una como lo anterior es falta de tiempo (no se preocupen que ya les voy a dejar las graficas en situaciones perfectas   )y lo otro es para que se hagan evidentes algunos problemas, ya se que a veces es mejor esperar y hacer las cosas mejor, pero esta pequeña introducción nos va a servir para analizar algunas cosas, y cuando  pasemos a las gráficas en mejores situaciones, entenderlas mejor. 
Les recomiendo que lean el otro post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-bafles-45451/ antes de empezar por que se hablan de cosas importantes que nos van a ayudar.

Empecemos con el parlante GB Audio, es un woofer de 6.5´´ cono y copo de kevlar, campana de aluminio y un diseño de motor cerrado, la medición se hizo con un filtro a 2500hz de 2do orden, así que no presten atención a todo aquello que ven después de 2000hz:









Como ven, la respuesta es muy plana y la distorsión excelente (verde H2, azul H3, rojo H4, celeste H5), pero tenemos un valle marcado en 1100 hz, es muy pequeño e inaudible, la ruptura del kevlar típicamente en los 3000hz esta totalmente arreglada con el filtro, pero ese pico en 1100hz nos va a molestar en todo cruce que hagamos entre 1800 y 2500hz y este rango de frecuencias es necesario para no entrar en la ruptura que seria peor, como vemos en la siguiente grafica de campo lejano (analizamos el monitor completo) donde vemos que se acentúa y ya es un valle de 10db, como se hablo antes, este valle no molesta tanto como tener mal la fase, así que es pasable, no se si se ve en otros parlantes de GB-audio, pero al escucharlo es evidente. Conclusión: es un muy buen parlante, sobre todo por la distorsión que se mantiene muy baja en todo momento, pero tiene algunos problemas de diseño que hacen que el precio me parezca elevado, a estas alturas deberían tener un diseño de motor abierto y superado este valle, que se debe crear por un problema de reflexiones internas.



Si seguimos analizando la grafica podemos ver la respuesta del tweeter Jahro domo de seda de 1´´ brida de 4´´ es sin duda la peor respuesta lejos de todo el grupo, distorsión altísima, y tiene un enorme pico y enorme en amplitud entre los 3500hz y los 20000 hz, osea que casi toda la respuesta es una montaña por llamarla de alguna forma, igualmente, el sonido es agradable y por el precio no se puede pedir mas, lamentablemente no esta a la altura del parlante gb audio, así  que ya encargue unos vifa DX25 para reemplazarlos, y de paso mejorar los monitores ya que tienen sus años y presentan algunas fallas de diseño como no empotrar los conductores, lamentablemente en esa época no tenia las herramientas necesarias jeje.

Seguimos con los tweeters, hay que aclarar algunas cosas, uno, no están colocados en bafle infinito (estamos en mi casa) están rodeados de material absorbente y las mediciones son de campo lejano (1metro) al no estar en bafle infinito vamos a poder analizar el problema de la difracción por borde.

Empecemos con el famoso Vifa/Perles XT25TG30-04 ya hablamos en el post anterior así que no vamos a entrar en detalles, mi medición de campo lejano fue la siguiente:



Algunas fotos del tweeter:





Como pueden ver, a partir de 1300 hz aproximadamente la respuesta es muy plana y suave, en ningún momento sale de -+ 3db y la distorsión es muy buena, pero comparémosla con una medición en bafle infinito, con el tweeter empotrado: 



Que paso? ahora es muchísimo mas plana… este es el famoso problema de difracción por borde, al no estar montado en un bafle, la respuesta se vuelve un poco mas caótica.
Conclusión: SIEMPRE EMPOTREN LOS CONDUCTORES EN EL BAFLE, les va a ahorrar un montón de problemas.
Igualmente, podemos analizar la respuesta y para ser la mediación en una casa y sin bafle, es excelente, la misma conclusión que en el post anterior (link al inicio de este post).

Sigamos con el Vifa DQ26, es un tweeter nuevo de Vifa, de los famosos “NEO TWEETERS” por tener imán de neodimio, el tweeter es muy pequeño y liviano, parece de juguete, tiene domo de titanio y es enfriado por ferrofluido, la calidad constructiva es menor que la del XT25 pero sale menos de la mitad y es muy buena de todas formas.







Veamos la respuesta:



Lo primero que sorprende es lo plana que es entre 3000 y 14000hz ESTE TWEETER NO SUFRE DE DIFRACCION! Esto tal ves se deba a la forma de la brida y a la tapita para mejorar la directividad del tweeter. La distorsión es excelente también, solo se vuelve caótico a partir de 15000hz, pero no creo que sea audible, lo único malo es su respuesta a menos de 3000hz, haciendo imposible cruzarlo a menos de esta frecuencia. Por el precio es un tweeter excelente por donde se lo mire, ideal para acompañar parlantes que puedan subir hasta los 3000hz. A mi personalmente (odio entrar en lo subjetivo) me gusta mas el sonido de los domos suaves, pero este de titanio les juro que no parece un típico domo duro, es muy suave y limpio. 
Seguimos con el Peerless 810103, es un tweeter de domo suave de 1´´ con un diseño de brida un tanto raro para mejorar la directividad y valla si hicieron bien su trabajo, mientras hacia las pruebas yo estaba a un lado de los conductores y con este fue el que escuche el sweep mas limpio estando a un costado, es refrigerado por ferrofluido y ya esta desapareciendo del mercado ya que es de la generación anterior, es de tamaño medio y por su forma es complicado empotrarlo a un bafle.

continua en el sig post


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 42146

Ver el archivo adjunto 42147

Veamos la respuesta: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 42148

Al igual que el Vifa XT25, a partir de 1300hz ya es plano, lo que se traduce en poder cruzarlo mas abajo en frecuencia, entre 10000 y 20000hz tiene un pico suave, que si bien es alto, empotrándolo seguramente baja un poco, al igual que los anteriores la distorsión es muy buena, no al alcance del DQ26 y XT25, pero por el precio y además la posibilidad de cruzarlo bastante bajo en frecuencia, hacen de este tweeter mi selección para el monitor de estudio que les prometí contar desde 0 como se construye.
Y hablando del monitor, ya tengo los parlantes que seleccione:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42149

Ver el archivo adjunto 42150

Ver el archivo adjunto 42151

Ver el archivo adjunto 42152

Es un peerless nomex HDS, de diseño de motor abierto (se ve la bobina) para bajar la compresión, anillos de cobre para bajar la distorsión y una respuesta muy plana, sin duda uno de los mejores parlantes de su grupo, tanto por precio y por prestaciones.
Espero que hallan disfrutado del post, cualquier duda pregunten y tengan paciencia al próximo que va a ser mucho mas detallado.

Saludos 

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola Juan:
Que análisis interesante! Te hago dos preguntas:


 Cual es el micrófono que usás para las mediciones?
 Las curvas que mostrás son la función de transferencia de cada tweeter o solo la respuesta en espacio libre? (me parece lo primero, pero no sé como hacés la medición)
 Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola Juan, el XT25 anda bien ?
Vi que es un tweeter muy económico, anda por los U$S 35 maso.
Sería una buena opción entonces.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 30, 2010)

ezavalla, el micrófono que uso es el behringer ecm8000, las medidas son de la función de transferencia con fase (popularmente llamado spl añadiendole la fase de los transductores), la medida se realiza tomando la señal que sale de la etapa de potencia como referencia y comparandola con la que toma el micrófono, el programa que compara y calcula se llama sweep scope, en la página de matrixhifi o che.es tenes mas datos del programa y como se realizan las medidas.

ehbressan, el XT25 es un excelente tweeter, mas que nada por el precio, que como dije antes, tiene los niveles de distorsión y respuesta de tweeters de 200 dolares, lamentablemente el precio de 37 dolares es en usa, en argentina con el envio y los impuestos llega a salir mas de 100 dolares, que igualmente sigue siendo un buen precio por lo que ofrece, lo unico malo que tiene es la baja sensibilidad (91.5db) y que es muy directivo, si queres saber mas sobre el xt25 entra a otro post anterior: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f3...-bafles-45451/

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 30, 2010)

La sensibilidad no es tan mala, si bien los tweeter son de tener sensibilidad mas alta, con estar por sobre los 90 dB no está mal, mas para el contenido energético de los agudos y las curvas FM, trayendo un par con envío e impuestos (aduana) me da U$S 86 c/u, muy buen precio.
Estaba pensando en un par Morel extreme 110 o Scan Speak Revelator, pero estos pueden ser una muy buena opción.
Muy buen post el que escribistes.
Gracias y sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2010)

ojo, que si ves el post de la reparación del bafle jbl me dio justo la sensibilidad, no tuve que atenuarlo nada y eso que era un solo parlante de 10´´. Tengo unos Scan Speak en camino, justo me voy de vacaciones, pero cuando vuelva subo las mediciones, igualmente, este vifa XT25 es muy bueno, por otro lado, por mas que tenga fs a 500hz, no se te ocurra cruzarlo a menos de 2000hz 4to orden o 2500hz 2do orden, la distorsión sube muchísimo. Otro tweeter interesante que podes cruzar a 1800hz 3er orden es el vifa DX25, que si bien la distorsión es un poco mas alta, es mas económico y lo que perdes en agudos lo ganas en graves cruzando mas abajo. 

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> ezavalla, el micrófono que uso es el behringer ecm8000


OK. Gracias 


juanfilas dijo:


> las medidas son de la función de transferencia con fase (popularmente llamado spl añadiendole la fase de los transductores), la medida se realiza tomando la señal que sale de la etapa de potencia como referencia y comparandola con la que toma el micrófono, el programa que compara y calcula se llama sweep scope, en la página de matrixhifi o che.es tenes mas datos del programa y como se realizan las medidas.


Seep, me parecía que era salida / entrada. Gracias por el dato del soft!

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Por el cruce no hay problemas Juan, va a ser 24 dB/Oct en activo y a 3000 Hz. aprox., si seguimos la regla de cruzarlo 2 octavas arriba de la Fs, con el cruce a 3000 Hz. estoy media octava mas arriba de lo recomendado, o sea 2,5 octavas arriba de la Fs.
Gracias y sds.

Ernesto.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2010)

pfff no vas a tener problemas con ningún tweeter a esa frecuencia, lo que si, 24db/octava es un filtro muy duro y los transductores pierden toda interacción uno con otro, a mi personalmente no me gusta el sonido de los filtros tan duros, la distorsión es excelente pero se pierde homogeneidad en el sonido y la unión entre medios y agudos es peor, personalmente si vas a cortar a esa frecuencia no pondría mas de un 3er orden, fíjate que los mejores bafles del mundo raramente tienen un crossover de mas de 3er orden, igualmente como lo vas a hacer en activo podes jugar un poco mas que con filtros pasivos, suerte y cualquier duda con tu proyecto pregunta tranquilo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

Juan: los crossovers de ehbressan son filtros Linkwitz-Riley. Tienen mucha pendiente pero un Q muy bajo y son de fase coherente...


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Así como lo explicó EZ, por otro lado, según dicen los que saben mucho, no hay comparación entre el mejor filtro pasivo y un filtro activo de este tipo, (no puedo opinar ya que no los he comparado), pero basta con estudiar un poco los argumentos serios (cientificos o por lo menos, técnicos), en favor y en contra, de uno y de otro. PCP Audio, ESP, Lenard Audio, etc.
Soy un convencido (después de estudiar argumentos a favor y en contra), que el mejor sonido de alta fidelidad, para un aficionado a la electrónica y la acústica va a provenir de un sistema activo de 4 vias, bien diseñado y mejor ejecutado.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2010)

si se mantiene la fase y lorgas un buen equilibrio calculo que va a sonar de 10, pero como vos decis, yo no he escuchado mucho ni me he dedicado a hacer bafles para cruzarlos por activo, por lo que no puedo opinar mucho, si he escuchado maravillas en pasivo, pero calculo que usando los mismos transductores y cruce activo se logra el mismo resultado, en fin, espero poder ver pronto los avances del proyecto que parece que va a ser impresionante. Otra cosa, vos decís que lo ideal seria usar cuatro transductores, pero las mejores cajas que he escuchado son de dos vias, se pierde mucha coherencia con mas vias, se habla mucho del tema en matrixhifi y creo que por pcpaudio también, como vos decis, hay muchos argumentos a favor y en contra, estaría bueno hacer una jutada para escuchar, medir y compartir esta pasión tan linda no?


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 1, 2010)

En teorìa, con los mismos transductores, la divisiòn en activo, tendrìa mayor calidad. Para simplificar, todos los vicios (distorsiones y demàs yerbas) que introducen los componentes pasivos al manejar potencia, (por lo que no se usan en PA), estàn presentes, en menor o igual medida en Hi Fi.
Por otro lado, el parlante rango extendido no existe (o sea, el que cubre en forma plana y sin distorsiòn, todo el espectro). De hecho, se recomienda no usar un transductor mas allà de unas 3 octavas (hablan de 1 perìodo), para usarlo en su zona lineal. si vemos los que hay de 20 Hz a 20 KHz, nos damos cuenta que son necesarios 4 transductores.
No solo PCP o Matrix, ESP, Lenard audio, el mismisimo Nelson Pass (fijate sus cajas Rushmore), y hay muchos mas, como Siegfried Linkwitz,  que con argumentos tècnicos, comprobables, mensurables, apoyan las grandes y mùltiples ventajas de los sistemas activos sobre los pasivos. De hecho, en mis primeros post, debatimos con EZ sobre la enorme distorsiòn que introducen los divisores pasivos, despuès edito y pongo el link, para no escribir dos veces lo mismo.
Sds.

Bueno, este post de 3 hojas, es a lo que me referìa. Es recomendable leerlo completo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlante-bajo-36376/

Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 1, 2010)

no me va a quedar otra que armar unos bafles de dos vias, prepararlos para biamplificación y comparar filtros pasivos y activos jeje, no estoy muy deacurdo con el tema de que cada transductor tenga que reproducir como maximo 3 octavas, un buen tweeter como el scan speak D3004/6600 y un buen parlante como el scan speak 18w/8531g o 18w/8545k pueden reproducir 5-4 ocatavas cada uno respectivamente con niveles de distorsión bajísimos, ovbiamente no es para escuchar a todo el volumen del mundo, pero la coherencia, calidad y lo que algunos le llaman "imagen sonora" creo que es insuperable si añadimos mas bias, por supuesto es mi opinión, ademas este parlante baja hasta unos 35hz con lo que no necesitamos de un subwoofer, en fin, estuve leyendo un poco y como decis, en la teoría un filtro activo seria lo ideal (ya me estan dando gamas de armar algo). Vamos a ver si puedo experimentar un poco cuando llegue el proximo pedido ya que son muy buenos transductores y vamos a poder sacar conclusiones mas objetivas.
Ahi me pongo a leer el link que me pasaste.

pd: ahora que me acuerdo, si escuche unas cajas activas biamplificadas, eran unos monitores de estudio M-audio, pero el sonido no era bueno, sobre todo en agudos, debe ser por un tema de transductores mas que de filtros me parece...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 1, 2010)

Y si, pero para comparar en forma seria, test doble x a ciegas, no hay otra (las planillas y mètodo de Matrix, ayudan).
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 1, 2010)

si es el mejor metodo objetivo, por mas que sea criticado muchísimo por los audiófilos que no tienen ningún argumento para defender su postura pitufa, igualmente, me fio mucho de mis oidos, pero mas de mi micrófono jeje, el experimento seria armar unas buenas cajas y medir cortando a exactamente la misma frecuencia de cruce y orden del fitro bajo las mismas condiciones de spl y de sala de escucha y ver que distorsión se logra con cada sistema, te parece bien el metodo?
Igualmente como dije antes, estaria lindo una reunión forera para comparar entre todos, charlar y si podemos, armamos el sistema abx de matrix para hacer escuchas, lastima las distancias...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 1, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> si es el mejor metodo objetivo, por mas que sea criticado muchísimo por los audiófilos que no tienen ningún argumento para defender su postura pitufa, igualmente, me fio mucho de mis oidos, pero mas de mi micrófono jeje, el experimento seria armar unas buenas cajas y medir cortando a exactamente la misma frecuencia de cruce y orden del fitro bajo las mismas condiciones de spl y de sala de escucha y ver que distorsión se logra con cada sistema, te parece bien el metodo?
> Igualmente como dije antes, estaria lindo una reunión forera para comparar entre todos, charlar y si podemos, armamos el sistema abx de matrix para hacer escuchas, lastima las distancias...





Ese es todo un tema !!
Pero estarìa bueno, por lo menos empezar cada uno, el que pueda, a realizar este tipo de escuchas y colocar los resultados en el foro.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 1, 2010)

Bueno, apenas tenga datos los subo, por ahora tengo que empezar con los monitores, que si bien son pasivos (no puedo cambiar toda la electrónica del estudio de grabación) vamos a ir sacando mediciones y escuchas, y en cuanto empiece mi nuevo proyecto (que es comercial pero por supuesto que no tengo problemas en compartir los datos con el foro) lo voy a preparar para biamplificación y ver si puedo armar las electronicas necesarias, ya tengo una etapa de potencia, tendria que ver de armar otra y armar los filtros. Tambien esta la posibilidad de que si alguien ya tiene armados los filtros activos, llevarlas y llevar el equipo de medición. saludos y que no se muera el tema que es muy interesante y ademas no esta muy difundido.

saludos

Juan


----------



## detrakx (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenas juanfilas.
En cuanto empecé a estudiar sonido, lo que siempre me llamo mas la atencion fueron los monitores de estudio, armado de cajas, salas y electronica respecto a tal aplicaciones.
Por lo de que alguna manera me enfrente a lo que estas experimentando actualmente y la verdad que es apasionante tantas horas invertidas, para lograr un objetivo.
Hace unos años un amigo me hizo el favor de traerme el behringer ecm8000, el medidor de presion radio shack digital y un par de Tw morel mdt29.
Estuve a punto de traerme los vifa XT25 pero por esas cosas de la vida, me traje los morel hasta el dia de hoy me quede con las ganas de escuchar los vifa.
A estos morel los combine con unos 6MB de Gbaudio. Actualmente los tengo en funcionamiento y muy conforme con los resultados.
Las cajas estan alimentadas con una potencia que arme de 40W + 40W, de 2 vias en activo con filtros R/L de 12db/oct. y van muy bien hasta niveles que perfectamente satifacen una mezcla. (103db SPL @ ruido rosa @ 1m.)
Medidas de distorcion, nunca lo hice, para ello si me fio al 100% del oido.

En cuanto a las mediciones:
Lo que si utilizo es un crossover potenciado casero, que lo utilizo para medir los parlantes y evaluar la respuesta y tambien la distorcion. antes de ponerme a diseñar. la potencia y las cajas. 
Por otro lado para evaluar la respuesta de un parlantes solo existen 2 sitios.
Aire libre o sala anecoica. Pero como esto es argentina ( No laboratorios de RPG )
Podemos utilizar el metodo del microfono casi pegado o muy cerca. No tanto, por el efecto de proximidad.
De esa manera se obtiene la respuesta del parlante sin los aportes de la sala. Este es un metodo vago pero de buenos resultados, otra manera de tener referencia es llevar el ciro de equipos al patio lejos de superficies duras reflectantes que puedan generar mediciones erroneas. y medir luego entrar nuevamente el circo a la casa y volver a medir hasta llegar a una buena equivalencia entre las mediciones al aire libre y dentro de un recinto.
Luego por ultimo ubicar los parlantes en la posicion donde permaneceran y medir la respuesta en el punto de escucha, y por ultimo Equalizar.
Lo que veo ahi en tus fotos juan es paneles acusticos tipo fonac, no te fies de esos paneles por que por debajo de 500Hz el coeficiente cae abruptamente. Mas vale evalua las superficies cercanas y alejate lo mas posible. mesas, suelo, paredes y/o objetos grandes rigidos.

Respecto al Ecm8000 es una buena alternativa para hacer mediciones a precio accesible.
solo demanda una fuente phantom, (creo que esto no es problema para los aficionados) 
Por otro lado veo que estas bien acesorado con los tranductores. Por que marcas como Vifa, Peerless y el dios Scanspeak. son de lo mejorcito en el mercado Europeo.

De yapa un link sobre comparacion de microfonos de medicion.
www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 3, 2010)

Como te va detrakx, muy bueno lo que escribiste y muy buenos los transductores que elejiste, calculo que te debe haber quedado un monitor muy bueno, el tweeter vifa XT25 es realmente expectacular por el precio, igualmente morel hace excelentes tweeters y el mdt29 tiene fama de muy bueno, no lo he escuchado nunca pero calculo que debe andar de 10. A que frecuencia lo cortaste? Yo me dedico mas que nada a armar monitores de estudio con las marcas que citas, principalmente Scan Speak y Vifa, tengo algunos proyectos con transductores SEAS pero debo admitir que tengo cierto "favoritismo" por los transductores Dinamarqueses, creo que su relación precio-calidad es mucho mejor. Por lo que me decis de las mediciones, es mas o menos lo que hago, mediciones de campo cercano para graves, tanto en el woofer como en el tubo de sintonia para luego sumar las respuestas, para los agudos ya no afecta tanto la sala y uso un poco los paneles que estan atras de los monitores, el tema es cuando quiero medir la respuesta completa, donde si, me llevo todo a la terraza donde la unica superficie reflectante es el piso y mido ahi jeje. Veo que cortas tus monitores en activo, ya estuvimos hablando con ehbrassan de las ventajas y desventajas de filtrar en activo y pasivo, yo siempre filtre en pasivo, pero ya me pico la curiosidad por probar activo y voy a armar un proyecto de gama bastante alta (Scan Speak 18W/8545k + Vifa XT25) para comparar los dos sistemas y hacer una buena comparativa. En cuanto a los monitores que arme y medi con transductores Gb audio le voy a cambiar los tweeter por los vifa DX25 y recalibrar los filtros ya que no me gusta como suenan los agudos (ademas de la pésima medición), gracias por el link y saludos!

Juan


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 3, 2010)

ahi lei la review de microfonos, queda muy bien parado el behringer! realmente por el precio es muy recomendable.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 3, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> si es el mejor metodo objetivo, por mas que sea criticado muchísimo por los audiófilos que no tienen ningún argumento para defender su postura pitufa, igualmente, me fio mucho de mis oidos, pero mas de mi micrófono jeje, el experimento seria armar unas buenas cajas y medir cortando a exactamente la misma frecuencia de cruce y orden del fitro bajo las mismas condiciones de spl y de sala de escucha y ver que distorsión se logra con cada sistema, te parece bien el metodo?
> Igualmente como dije antes, estaria lindo una reunión forera para comparar entre todos, charlar y si podemos, armamos el sistema abx de matrix para hacer escuchas, lastima las distancias...



Hola Juan, releyendo tu post, me di cuenta que no te respondí.
No soy ningún especialista, ni siquiera soy electrónico o con estudios en acústica, mi formación es de Mecánico.
En general, estoy de acuerdo con tus condiciones, pero salvo con una.
Creo que deberías elegir la mejor pendiente (orden) para cada uno de los divisores. No necesariamente la misma, ya que desaprovecharias cualidades de uno o sería imposible por su complejidad, el otro. Como lo ves ?
Sds.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 3, 2010)

Buenas los monitores estan cruzados sino recuerdo mal por los 1,8khz pero en las graficas se puede ver que estan practicamente por los 2khz. El morel a partir de los 1khz la respuesta es plana hasta los 16khz aproximadamente. Luego equalice para extender un poco mas las altas frecuencias hasta extender el corte superior a los 20khz a -3db. (grafica rosa) Luego si observas el corte inferior es de 75hz - 3db (grafica azul) , para compensar esto agregue el filtro L/R biquad que funciona muy bien para extender las bajas frecuencias de esta manera llego hasta los 35Hz -3db en el corte inferior. La respuesta completa es la anaranjada. Con la suma de los 2 tranductores y su respectiva equalizacion.Tambien se puede apreciar el hueco de los 6mb a 1khz pero se compensa con el cruce del morel. 

Todos esto esta montado en la misma potencia, es decir en el mismo equipo tengo los pre, el crossover, eq por via y etapa de potencia por cada via. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 4, 2010)

Veo que tenes el mismo problema que yo con el valle a 1 Khz. y eso que son parlantes distintos de la misma marca, muy bien resuelto en el cruce! como te dije antes, voy a cambiar los tweeters que acompañan a mis gb audio por unos vifa dx25 y voy a ver como puedo resolver el valle de 1khz. Bien el diseño del bafle ancho para reducir la difracción por borde, lo único que le quedaría por hacer es empotrar por lo menos el tweeter, vas a ver que la respuesta apartir de 2khz se aplana bastante y el desfasaje entre los transductores de 4mm no creo que te influya en la fase de los mismos en el cruce seria cuestión de medir o empotrar los dos transductores. Una pregunta, los armaste bass reflex? por que son transductores muy similares a los míos y a mi me bajan hasta unos 47hz a -3db, el calculo del volumen me dio una caja optima de 15 litros, pero bue.. tal vez el doble imán y el copo de kevlar influyen mas en los parámetros t/s de lo que creí...

hebressan, creo que tenes razón, hay que aprovechar las cualidades de c/u, sino estaríamos desperdiciando "ventajas", ahora lo unico que queda es tener paciencia ya que me voy de vacaciones y hasta que vuelva no empiezo con el proyecto jeje.


----------



## detrakx (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola juanfilas las cajas son cerradas, a pesar de que los 6MB por sus parametros t/s son mas aptos para bass reflex. Opte por este diseño, si bien las cajas cerradas son menos eficientes pero responden mejor a los transistorios. como alternativa agregue un switch que me permite activar el L/R Biquad de esa manera extiendo las bajas frecuencias. A cambio de ello la excursion de los 6Mb es muy bruta, Actualmente arme un sub de 10p. De esta manera compenso las bajas frecuencias sin necesidad de utilizar el L/R Biquad. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 4, 2010)

me parecia, la caja cerrada mejora los transitorios pero limita mucho la potencia del transductor por sobreescursión y cuando tenemos mucha excursión tenemos distorsión armónica, es todo un tema definir que nos conviene, igualmente en tu caso con el sub lo tenes todo arreglado, o usarlas a bajo volumen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> la caja cerrada mejora los transitorios pero limita mucho la potencia del transductor por sobreescursión y cuando tenemos mucha excursión tenemos distorsión armónica, es todo un tema definir que nos conviene


El problema con las bass-reflex es exactamente el mismo pero por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonía del resonador...y eso - normalmente - exige un filtro pasa-altos activo para proteger el parlante, sobre todo por que para parlantes bass-reflex el Xmax no es muy grande. Claro que todo depende de que tan abajo puedas sintonizar el baffle, pero aún así el problema persiste...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> resolver el valle de 1khz. Bien el diseño del bafle ancho para reducir la difracción por borde, lo único que le quedaría por hacer es empotrar por lo menos el tweeter, vas a ver que la respuesta apartir de 2khz se aplana bastante y *el desfasaje entre los transductores de 4mm no creo que te influya en la fase de los mismos *en el cruce seria cuestión de medir o empotrar los dos transductores. Una pregunta, los armaste bass reflex?



Si querès fijarte en la pàgina de Rod Elliot, hay un articulo sobre el tema de la fase entre parlantes, con respecto a montarlos con la voice coil en el mismo plano, y concluye que es inaudible, màxime si, como en este caso, solo està 4 mm. desfasado.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Si querès fijarte en la pàgina de Rod Elliot, hay un articulo sobre el tema de la fase entre parlantes, con respecto a montarlos con la voice coil en el mismo plano, y concluye que es inaudible, màxime si, como en este caso, solo està 4 mm. desfasado.



El problema con la diferencia entre "frentes de radiación" (o como se llame) es que produce efectos de campo lejano. El *paper de S. Linkwitz* lo explica claramente y propone la corrección con redes pasatodo activas de primer orden (y esa corrección no le gusta a Rod Elliot ).
De todas formas, 4 mm es muy poco (una longitud de onda a 85 kHz... ni siquiera se puede reproducir...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Gracias Eduardo por aportar, como siempre es tu costumbre.
Tengo la traducciòn del paper stand by. Espero comenzarlo en la etapa de diseño de mis cajas.
Supongo, sin haber leìdo nada, que usa el filtro solo para desfasar, y compensar, es correcto ?
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema con las bass-reflex es exactamente el mismo pero por debajo de la frecuencia de sintonía del resonador...y eso - normalmente - exige un filtro pasa-altos activo para proteger el parlante, sobre todo por que para parlantes bass-reflex el Xmax no es muy grande. Claro que todo depende de que tan abajo puedas sintonizar el baffle, pero aún así el problema persiste...


 
si ezavalla, pero normalmente la frecuencia de resonancia es estos transductores es bastante baja (47hz en el caso de los gb audio, medida por mi, 50hz declarada, y mucho mas baja en transductores como el peerless de la foto 40hz, o scan speak tipicamente en el orden de 25-28hz) y la información musical por debajo de 50-40hz es muy poca, lo que se traduce en poca excursíon, yo lo noto con mis bafles, que si bien son de 50w a máxima potencia tienen poca excursión o moderada, escuchando cualquier tipo de música, en el caso de la caja cerrada la excursión aumenta linealmente a medida que bajamos en frecuencia, haciendo que el parlante presente sobreexcursión a frecuencias un poco mas altas, con mas contenido musical, por eso es complicado la elección del tipo de caja, por que normalmente la caja bass reflex tiene menor distorsión armónica pero peores transitorios, y a igual nivel de spl la caja cerrada tiene mejor comportamiendo transitorio pero peor distorsión armónica. Pero bueno, si no fuese por esto todos tendriamos el mismo tipo de caja y punto no? jeje.



ezavalla dijo:


> El problema con la diferencia entre "frentes de radiación" (o como se llame) es que produce efectos de campo lejano. El *paper de S. Linkwitz* lo explica claramente y propone la corrección con redes pasatodo activas de primer orden (y esa corrección no le gusta a Rod Elliot ).
> De todas formas, 4 mm es muy poco (una longitud de onda a 85 kHz... ni siquiera se puede reproducir...


 
calculo que no le gusta por el tema de añadir circuitos, aparte, como vos decis, si 4mm son longitudes de onda de 85khz... es completamente inaudible la fase, lo que si, hay que empotrarlos por un tema de difraccíon por borde, principalmente el tweeter.

hebressan, que lindo es empezar un diseño no? por cuales transductores te decidiste?


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Por ahora, sub de GB audio (hecho a pedido)
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/377758/ _
 y woofer de GB tambièn (en construcciòn). Ambos de 12". Medios estoy entre Scan Speak Revelator y PHL 1220, estoy esperando respuesta desde la fàbrica. Tweeters los que te mencionè, pero seguramente por una cuestiòn de costos, comenzarè por el XT25, si no estoy conforme verè el Scan Speak y el Morel. No me varìa nada, ya que cualquiera de los 3 los puedo cortar a 3KHz.
Los cortes seràn a 60-120 Hz (depende de los paràmetros finales del woofer), 300 Hz, 3KHz, por supu, todo en activo con Circuito Corrector Linkwitz para los subs.
Por el lado de la difracciòn, empotrarlos ayuda, como asì tambièn frente ancho, bordes redondeados, 4 distancias distintas a los 4 bordes, superficie alrededor del tweeter de material acùstico, y creo que me olvido alguna otra. No se realmente cuanto afectarà la escucha, pero como no son cosas de otro mundo cumplir con ellas, seguramente harè la mayorìa.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Supongo, sin haber leìdo nada, que usa el filtro solo para desfasar, y compensar, es correcto ?


Así es, usa los pasatodo para retrasar la fase de los tweeters y lograr que parezca que ambos parlantes irradian desde el mismo plano.



juanfilas dijo:


> si ezavalla, pero normalmente la frecuencia de  resonancia es estos transductores es bastante baja (47hz en el caso de  los gb audio, medida por mi, 50hz declarada, y mucho mas baja en  transductores como el peerless de la foto 40hz, o scan speak tipicamente  en el orden de 25-28hz) y la información musical por debajo de 50-40hz  es muy poca, lo que se traduce en poca excursíon, yo lo noto con mis  bafles, que si bien son de 50w a máxima potencia tienen poca excursión o  moderada, escuchando cualquier tipo de música, en el caso de la caja  cerrada la excursión aumenta linealmente a medida que bajamos en  frecuencia, haciendo que el parlante presente sobreexcursión a  frecuencias un poco mas altas, con mas contenido musical, por eso es  complicado la elección del tipo de caja, por que normalmente la caja  bass reflex tiene menor distorsión armónica pero peores transitorios, y a  igual nivel de spl la caja cerrada tiene mejor comportamiendo  transitorio pero peor distorsión armónica.


En realidad - en los bass-reflex - la Fs del parlante no importa tanto como la frecuencia a la que se sintoniza el baffle, que puede ser bastante mas baja. Lo que vos dices es completamente cierto, por eso comenté que todo depende de donde sintonices el baffle, por que si podés llegar suficientemente abajo, casi que no corrés riesgos por que no hay contenido espectral tan grave (digo casi, por que si te sacuden con una grabación de un organo de iglesia tal vez vayas a buscar los conos a la vereda de enfrente )



juanfilas dijo:


> calculo que no le gusta por el tema de añadir circuitos


Rod Elliot comenta que no le gusta por la posible distorsión en los agudos, ya que son el rango de frecuencias mas delicadas...y bla bla, pero a diferencia de todos sus artículos no presenta ningún fundamento sólido para decir que no, y si Linkwitz usa los OPA2134 en tres redes en cascada para corregir la fase....hummmm....dudo mucho que la distorsión sea real y que perjudique en algo a la escucha.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> (digo casi, por que si te sacuden con una grabación de un organo de iglesia tal vez vayas a buscar los conos a la vereda de enfrente ).


 
jaja muy bueno!



ezavalla dijo:


> Rod Elliot comenta que no le gusta por la posible distorsión en los agudos, ya que son el rango de frecuencias mas delicadas...y bla bla, pero a diferencia de todos sus artículos no presenta ningún fundamento sólido para decir que no, y si Linkwitz usa los OPA2134 en tres redes en cascada para corregir la fase....hummmm....dudo mucho que la distorsión sea real y que perjudique en algo a la escucha.


 
mmm le pico un poco la pitufiada audiófila a Elliot . Por otro lado, ahora cualquier soft de calculo de bafles y filtros se puede poner la posición teorica de los transductores, basta con importar las mediciones de fase para ver en que fase se van a encontrar las ondas en el punto de escucha, hay muchos diseños con el woofer adelantado al tweeter, o con todo el frente inclinado tipicamente 5°. 
Cuando la fase de los transductores difiere mucho en la zona de cruce, sin filtros, osea su fase "natural" cuando se filtra por activo necesitamos si o si estas redes en cascada para corregirla? me imagino que primero se filtra por el crosover y luego se añade un circuito retardante.
Hay un diseño de zaphaudio de un monitor que segun el es "de lo mejor que ha escuchado" donde en la red de agudos usa un retardante de fase en pasivo, este es el link:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZD5.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> Cuando la fase de los transductores *difiere mucho en la zona de cruce*, sin filtros, osea su fase "natural" cuando se filtra por activo necesitamos si o si estas redes en cascada para corregirla? me imagino que primero se filtra por el crosover y luego se añade un circuito retardante.


Es precisamente en la frecuencia de corte donde se produce el mayor problema con las diferencias de fase, ya que es la frecuencia donde ambos drivers aportan la mayor radiación en forma conjunta.
La necesidad de corregirla es imperiosa cuando se usan filtros Linkwitz-Riley que generan exactamente el mismo desfasaje en uno y otro driver, y si no compensás los diferentes planos de radiación...estás perdiendo todo el trabajo de los filtros en mantener constante y recto el lóbulo de radiación conjunto de ambos drivers. Claro....imperiosa en la medida que la diferencia de fase sea suficientemente importante...en el caso de los 4 mm de antes, el desfase es de 1/4 de longitud de onda a los 22 kHz y muscho menos mas abajo, así que no hay ni que mirarlo.



juanfilas dijo:


> Hay un diseño de zaphaudio de un monitor que segun el es "de lo mejor que ha escuchado" donde en la red de agudos usa un retardante de fase en pasivo, este es el link:
> http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZD5.html


zaphaudio!...hace como 5 años que no pasaba por esa web!
Bueno, lo que este hombre hace es precisamente compensar la fase a la frecuencia de cruce por medio de una red RLC, y lo hace por que usa crossovers pasivos Linkwitz-Riley de segundo orden. Claro que si lo hubiera hecho activo, hubiera logrado mucho mejores resultados con un gasto algo inferior...pero bueno, cada uno se masoquea como puede 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es precisamente en la frecuencia de corte donde se produce el mayor problema con las diferencias de fase, ya que es la frecuencia donde ambos drivers aportan la mayor radiación en forma conjunta.
> La necesidad de corregirla es imperiosa cuando se usan filtros Linkwitz-Riley que generan exactamente el mismo desfasaje en uno y otro driver, y si no compensás los diferentes planos de radiación...estás perdiendo todo el trabajo de los filtros en mantener constante y recto el lóbulo de radiación conjunto de ambos drivers. Claro....imperiosa en la medida que la diferencia de fase sea suficientemente importante...en el caso de los 4 mm de antes, el desfase es de 1/4 de longitud de onda a los 22 kHz y muscho menos mas abajo, así que no hay ni que mirarlo


 
exacto, no me referia a los 4mm, pero si a que la mayoria de los altavoces reproducen con una fase en particular, y por lo general difieren muchísimo entre tweeters y woofers, por esto es que si o si hay que importar las mediciones de fase para calcular bien un filtro pasivo, pero como me decian que en activo no hay cambios de fase, me imaginaba que si o si hay que corregirla tambien por activo, ya que sino estropeamos todo el trabajo previo. 
Ahi justo hablas del lobulo de radiación de los transductores y de lo crítico que se vuelve justo en la frecuencia de cruce en la que los dos transductores radian juntos, es ahi donde yo hablaba de usar filtros de orden menor para que la interacción entre altavoces sea mejor, cuando he escuchado filtros de orden muy alto (4to) la interacción baja muchísimo y no hay una "imagen" buena, osea la sensación de que el sonido no es emitido por los altavoces sino que esta en el "medio" de estos, pero como decia antes, hay que ver en activo, ya que si bien la pendiente es altisima, se puede jugar mas y ver si se logra la misma interacción con pendientes mayores.

te copio de otro post



ezavalla dijo:


> Yo estoy tratando de eliminar de mis oídos y cerebro todos los graves resonantes que he escuchado en estos ultimos 20 años, y estoy queriendo volver a escuchar lo que el músico produjo y no lo que el "sonidista" o "parlantista" quiere que escuche.


 
Ahi tenes toda la razón del mundo y por mi lado, el mejor sonido, osea el mas "real" lo he logrado con filtros de pendientes medias, 2do o 3er orden, por lo menos a mi oido, por suerte tengo la ventaja de toda una familia música y puedo escuchar mucho piano, guitarras y canto en vivo y sin amplificación, esto creo que ha educado bastante bien mi oido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> pero como me decian que en activo no hay cambios de fase, me imaginaba que si o si hay que corregirla tambien por activo, ya que sino estropeamos todo el trabajo previo.


No es que no haya cambios de fase, sino que la fase cambia al mismo ritmo para todos los parlantes. Además, esto solo es cierto si el filtro es un Linkwtiz-Riley.



juanfilas dijo:


> Ahi justo hablas del lobulo de radiación de los transductores y de lo crítico que se vuelve justo en la frecuencia de cruce en la que los dos transductores radian juntos, es ahi donde yo hablaba de usar filtros de orden menor para que la interacción entre altavoces sea mejor, cuando he escuchado filtros de orden muy alto (4to) la interacción baja muchísimo y no hay una "imagen" buena, osea la sensación de que el sonido no es emitido por los altavoces sino que esta en el "medio" de estos, pero como decia antes, hay que ver en activo, ya que si bien la pendiente es altisima, se puede jugar mas y ver si se logra la misma interacción con pendientes mayores.


La idea de los filtros activos de orden alto (cuarto orden) es minimizar la interacción entre los parlantes, acotándola a una banda de frecuencias estrecha. Esto se hace por varios motivos, pero uno de los mas significativos es no excitar las resonancias de los parlantes, y para eso se requieren filtros que atenúen rápido si la frecuencia de corte está cerca de la de resonancia.
Por otra parte, la distancia entre la frecuencia de cruce y la de resonancia es importante, por que mientras mas cerca está una de la otra, menos alcance tiene la pendiente calculada respecto de la real. Por eso se habla siempre de cortar al menos 2 a 2.5 octavas por encima de la frecuencia resonancia, ya que de esa manera se reducen los efectos causados cuando la pendiente del filtro alcanza la frecuencia de resonancia y aumenta en 24-dB/oct adicionales. En resumen, si vos cortás con un pasa-altos de orden N, ese orden solo se mantiene hasta la Fs, de ahí para abajo el orden es N+2, y esto hace que en realidad no sea posible tener filtros acústicos de segundo orden o de primer orden, por que la curva de las rsta en fcia del parlante ya es un FPA de 2º orden y este queda en cascada con el filtro eléctrico que le agregás.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Por ahora, sub de GB audio (hecho a pedido)
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/377758/ _
> y woofer de GB tambièn (en construcciòn). Ambos de 12". Medios estoy entre Scan Speak Revelator y PHL 1220, estoy esperando respuesta desde la fàbrica. Tweeters los que te mencionè, pero seguramente por una cuestiòn de costos, comenzarè por el XT25, si no estoy conforme verè el Scan Speak y el Morel. No me varìa nada, ya que cualquiera de los 3 los puedo cortar a 3KHz.
> Los cortes seràn a 60-120 Hz (depende de los paràmetros finales del woofer), 300 Hz, 3KHz, por supu, todo en activo con Circuito Corrector Linkwitz para los subs.
> ...


 

No habia leido tu post, muy buena selección, con el vifa XT25 tenes agudos excelentes asegurados y a excelente precio, y medios Scan Speak revelator es lo mejor en este momento que el dinero puede comprar, te recomiendo el modelo 15W/8530K00 de 5´´ es una obra de arte, parlantes morel no compres, andan muy mal y encima estan carisimos, por la misma plata conseguis Seas y por menos plata todavia la nueva linea de scan speak discovery que parece que esta muy bien parada. en fin suerte con el proyecto y cualquier duda avisame, con el tema de los filtros activos no creo que te pueda ayudar mucho (pero tenes a ezavalla jeje) pero en el tema de la construcción del bafle podemos llegar a un trabajo excelente.

Ezavalla, volvemos a la misma discusión de que si conviene que los transductores interactuen o no entre ellos, por supuesto que hay que alejarse de las zonas de resonancia o ruptura en conos rígidos, pero para mi la interacción es muy importante, en fin, vamos a tener que experimentar y escuchar. 
Sos de San Juan? por que cuando tenga listas las cajas podriamos juntarnos y experimentar de arriba a abajo y hacer un buen post para la comunidad...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola Juan, muchas gracias por tu generosidad. 
Vos sabès que habìa escuchado malas opiniones de los Morel, y son caros, al nivel de la serie Revelator. El medio dicen que es muy bueno, como tambièn el PHL (Creo que el dueño laburaba en Seas o Focal). Estàn en tu rubro, parlantes para monitores.
Las cajas van a ser selladas y el tipo de construcciòn, todavìa no lo habìa adelantado en ningùn post, va a ser de làminas horizontales, de aprox. 50 mm. de espesor y con forma amigable antidifracciòn y anti standing wave. 
Con Eduardo cuento seguro, ya que es un incondicional a la hora de ayudar y enseñar a cualquiera acà en el foro. Ademàs cuento tambièn con la ayuda de Rod Elliott, siempre està dispuesto, toda la electrònica es factura de èl.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Juan, muchas gracias por tu generosidad.
> Vos sabès que habìa escuchado malas opiniones de los Morel, y son caros, al nivel de la serie Revelator. El medio dicen que es muy bueno, como tambièn el PHL (Creo que el dueño laburaba en Seas o Focal). Estàn en tu rubro, parlantes para monitores.
> Las cajas van a ser selladas y el tipo de construcciòn, todavìa no lo habìa adelantado en ningùn post, va a ser de làminas horizontales, de aprox. 50 mm. de espesor y con forma amigable antidifracciòn y anti standing wave.
> Con Eduardo cuento seguro, ya que es un incondicional a la hora de ayudar y enseñar a cualquiera acà en el foro. Ademàs cuento tambièn con la ayuda de Rod Elliott, siempre està dispuesto, toda la electrònica es factura de èl.
> Sds.


 
Mira, todos los morel nuevos tienen mala fama (exepto tweeters) y ya que no me sobra el dinero para comprar y probar no he traido ninguno, no salen como un revelator, pero si mas que cualquier SEAS Prestige que son muchísimo mejores, lo que contas del dueño no lo sabia, lo que si se, es que el ingeniero principal de la linea revelator de scan speak (llama al 18w/8531g su "bebe") se fue a trabajar SB Acustica, pero no ha logrado buenos resultados. Lo de las laminas, es una excelente técnica (vas a tener que tener paciencia) pero no te preocupes mucho en superar los 25mm de espesor, excepto en el frente que si conviene que sea por lo menos de 40mm, con 25mm sobra, ademas, el interior lo forras con brea (membrana de techo sin el aluminio) que es un excelente aislante y sale barata, mas madera no consigue ninguna ventaja acústica, ni siquiera en las resonancias de la caja, ya que con 25mm + algunos refuerzos va a estar muy por arriba de la frecuencia de corte del woofer. Es mi recomendación, en un post de matrixhifi se ponen a discutir sobre el tema y sacan la conclusión que cualquier ventaja es en calidad y duración (vida util) o simplemente visual.

muchachos, abandono por unos dias la discusión por que me voy de vacaciones, saludos y que no decaiga el tema que es muy interesante!


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 6, 2010)

Vamos a ver, dijo el ciego, para el sub seguro usare un espesor de 50 mm., para el woofer algo menos. Mas que paciencia, hay que tener dinero.....
Que disfrutes tus vacaciones !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> Ezavalla, volvemos a la misma discusión de que si conviene que los transductores interactuen o no entre ellos, por supuesto que hay que alejarse de las zonas de resonancia o ruptura en conos rígidos, pero para mi la interacción es muy importante, en fin, vamos a tener que experimentar y escuchar.
> Sos de San Juan? por que cuando tenga listas las cajas podriamos juntarnos y experimentar de arriba a abajo y hacer un buen post para la comunidad...



Ooopppsss...recién leo este agregado  Sip, soy de San Juan...vecino diríamos...
Y si...estaría bueno poder hacer unas buenas mediciones sobre tu esquema de filtrado con esos parlantes que son de tan buena calidad. Yo, en principio, no tengo drama de hacerme una disparada a Mendoza, así que cuando las tengas listas, chiflame y veo cuando puedo fugarme para allá...

Saludos!


----------



## gls2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

Juan, me pregunto porque tomás las medidas casi nearfield (con el micrófono cerca del woofer) ?. 
No es la forma correcta de tomar la medida de un midwoofer. 
Se debería tomar a la forma estandarizada de 1 metro al parlante. 
El nearfield introduce alteraciones a la curva que no son las que vas a escuchar en el parlante.
El nearfield te puede ser útil solo para tomar bajas frecuencias. 

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola gls, si no estoy equivocado, dentro de una sala no anecoica, lo mas parecido a una medición sin demasiada influencia de la misma, es el nearfield.
Si querés medir a un metro, necesitas una anecoica o sacarlo al exterior, lejos de cualquier objeto (si no es así, por favor, corrijan).
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, gls2000 yo hago las mediciones de las dos formas, pero como ya te dijo ehbressan, para tener una idea de la respuesta real en graves de la caja en una sala común, tenes que medir con el mic pegado al woofer y ademas si es bass reflex tambien pegado al tubo de sintonia y sumar las respuestas, de esta forma eliminas las reflexiones de la sala y tenes una idea de como esta respondiendo el bafle, fijate en las curvas que subi, como pegado al woofer es suave y simple de interpretar y cuando mido el bafle a 1 metro en graves la curva es muy caótica por las reflexiones de la sala, igualmente lo que no subi fue la medición en un espacio abierto para que puedan ver como cambian las respuestas en el exterior (lo mas parecido a una sala anecoica) y dentro de una sala de escucha, ya tengo los cortes hechos del nuevo proyecto, apenas tenga avances subo algunas fotos para ir adelantando algo ;-)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

gls2000 dijo:
			
		

> No es la forma correcta de tomar la medida de un midwoofer.
> Se debería tomar a la forma estandarizada de 1 metro al parlante.
> El nearfield introduce alteraciones a la curva que no son las que vas a escuchar en el parlante.
> El nearfield te puede ser útil solo para tomar bajas frecuencias.


Hay que ser un poco mas específico:


 Las mediciones de campo cercano (o near-field) son completamente válidas para frecuencias cuya longitud de onda es mayor o eventualmente igual al diámetro del parlante.
La respuesta de campo cercano *es proporcional* a la de campo lejano un ausencia de campo reberverante.
Para medir a 1m hay que usar una cámara anecoica o hacerlo al aire libre, sin obstáculos cercanos y sin ruidos extraños de fondo.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 19, 2010)

como siempre, muy claro ezavalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

Gracias Juan!
Es que si no se ponen las cosas en el contexto adecuado, del mensaje de gls2000 se puede entender que las mediciones hechas son cualquier verdura...y alguien puede verse inhibido de usarlas, cuando en realidad son completamente válidas.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 19, 2010)

Por supuesto, mientras tengamos en cuenta las condiciones en las que estamos midiendo y conociendo sus efectos podemos sacar conclusiones validas.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 24, 2010)

Voy adelantando los comienzos del nuevo proyecto, fieltro y guata para una mejor aislación, borneras, tubos de sintonia, primeras uniones de maderas con cola, pegado de los dos paneles del frente (5 sarmientos + mucho peso al medio jeje) etc...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola Juan:...te hago una pregunta.
A que tenés conectado el ECM8000? Por que me están por conseguir uno, pero me incomoda la alimentación phantom...y tengo dos opciones:


 Compro una consola de mezcla con entrada de MIC y alimentación phantom...y me sale mas caro el collar que el perro.
 Compro el módulo de alimentación phantom de Beringher, pero tengo que armar yo la conexión con la PC.
...y no veo muchas soluciones adicionales...


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola Juan:...te hago una pregunta.
> A que tenés conectado el ECM8000? Por que me están por conseguir uno, pero me incomoda la alimentación phantom...y tengo dos opciones:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yo lo conecto a una consola Beringher que usaba para hacer sonido que tiene alimentación phantom, lamentablemente salen carísimas y un modulo de alimentación sale salado tambien y encima solo sirve para eso, en pcpaudio estan los diagramas para un preamplificador phantom para este mic: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/medicionCHE/preampECM8000/ECM8000.html fijate si te sirve creo que ya adapta la impedancia tambien para poder conectarlo directamente a la pc, yo no le di mucha atención por el tema de que ya tengo la consola, pero creo que te puede llegar a servir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias Juan:
Me imaginaba que era algo así. He pedido la cotización del módulo de alimentación phantom, por que por acá hay unas consolas medio....berretas con entradas de MIC, que se pueden tocar un poco para mejorarlas y que salen dos mangos, por que una con phantom tiene 8 o mas entradas y vale arriba de 1000 mangos....medio como al dope para alimentar el microfono y usar otro canal para la referencia.

En fin...veo que hago....GRACIAS!


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 24, 2010)

Eduardo, fijate en ML que tenès por $1200 maso, una Fast Track Pro de m-Audio con phantom y USB, con 2 entradas, que ademàs le puede dar uso tu hijo con la viola.  
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Eduardo, fijate en ML que tenès por $1200 maso, una Fast Track Pro de m-Audio con phantom y USB, con 2 entradas, que ademàs le puede dar uso tu hijo con la viola.
> Sds.


 
ademas de que creo que con el aparatito no necesitas comprar una tarjeta de sonido decente...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Eduardo, fijate en ML que tenès por $1200 maso, una Fast Track Pro de m-Audio con phantom y USB, con 2 entradas, que ademàs le puede dar uso tu hijo con la viola.
> Sds.


Gracias! pero la estuve viendo mas temprano y se me va de presupuesto. Es una belleza el aparatejo ese...pero mucho para lo que lo voy a usar. Me parece que voy a tener que meter mano yo.....


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias! pero la estuve viendo mas temprano y se me va de presupuesto. Es una belleza el aparatejo ese...pero mucho para lo que lo voy a usar. Me parece que voy a tener que meter mano yo.....


 
si vas a meter mano vos seguro queda mejor  .
si necesitas usar mi consola para referencia y calibrar avisame tranquilo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> si vas a meter mano vos seguro queda mejor  .
> si necesitas usar mi consola para referencia y calibrar avisame tranquilo.


Gracias Juan....estoy meditando que hacer....
Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 24, 2010)

Y si, 1,2 K$ es un nùmero.....
Màxime cuando sabès que lo que tiene dentro por ahì suma a todo trapo $300 !!
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Y si, 1,2 K$ es un nùmero.....
> Màxime cuando sabès que lo que tiene dentro por ahì suma a todo trapo $300 !!


Lo que sume lo de adentro no me preocupa demasiado, por que me saca el laburo de tener que armarlo para poder usar el MIC. El problema es comprar algo a lo que no voy a sacarle todo lo que ofrece por que no tengo otro uso para él...y aún así tener que pagarlo.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sep, te entiendo.
Y el guitarrista , como anda para hacer regalos 
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Sep, te entiendo.
> Y el guitarrista , como anda para hacer regalos


El anda muy bien...pero*yo no presto*


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Ojo con las Behringer EZ: El famoso "ruido a lata" que las acompaña puede molestar en las mediciones de ciertas frecuencias. Si te comprás una vas a tener que meterle mano para cambiarle los operacionales que trae (son una basura) por otros mejores.
Desde que Behringer compró CoolAudio, se abastece de ahí y la calidad de esos componentes da pena.
Como estos muchachos le roban a Mackie (y a mi criterio, Mackie a Allen&Heat), el diseño electrónico es bastante bueno, y los PCB no están mal hechos. Cambiando los componentes berretas que trae andan muy bien (tengo una modificada y doy fe).

Por otro lado, hay un digitalizador de Behringer que no es caro, es el mismo que viene con las consolas de la línea Xenyx (el UCAxxxx, no me acuerdo el número) y anda bastante bien. Todo sería cuestión de darle alimentación al mic, preamplificarlo y de ahí podés meterlo por USB a la máquina que tengas a mano.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2010)

Gracias Cacho!
Acá encontré unos mixer para MICs muy ped*****os pero fáciles de desarmar y mejorar, y aun precio que ni me conviene intentar hacerlos yo. Me parece que voy a ir por ese + un alimentador phantom para el mic....pero todavía no sé el precio ni la disponibilidad.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Dale con esos entonces.

Por la alimentación Phantom, ESp tiene un esquema de una fuentecita que está linda y es barata de hacer. Para variar no me acuerdo del número de proyecto, pero no es difícil de encontrar ahí.
Fijate si te sirve, que por las fuentes Phantom piden cualquier plata y no son de lo mejor las más baratas.


Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 26, 2010)

adelanto otras fotos, refuerzo tubo de sintonia para evitar vibraciones indeseadas y frente ya cortado para minimizar la difracción por borde, todavía falta redondear un poco mas los cantos, van tomando forma los monitores... hoy hable con su futuro dueño y los va a querer pasivos nomas, así que para experimentar con filtros activos voy a tener que esperar al próximo proyecto


----------



## detrakx (Dic 8, 2010)

Ez. Yo utilizo el combo ecm8000 + Maudio Fast Track Pro. Por suerte me lo trajieron de afuera y no dolio tanto. Como aca en Argentina.
A eso lo utilizo con una Notebook digamos que tengo el circo de medicion portatil.
Es muy practico tambien lo utilizo para tirar impulsos en la salas y de ahi estimar el TR60.

Yo te recomendaria buscar alguna caja directa activa que balancean la señal creo haber visto alguna con phantom. luego salir con la señal de nivel medio para entrar a la placa de sonido de la pc. 
Con eso es suficiente para medir respuesta entre 40hz y 18khz. un rango muy aceptable.

Mirate estos modelo en mercado libre, creeria que te sirve
*Phonic Db2 Caja Directa*
*Samson S-dir Caja Directa.*



Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias detrakx! Les voy a pegar una mirada, pero estoy bastante avanzado con el proyecto 122 de ESP para el ecm8000 y el proyecto 96 para la phantom supply, y la verdad es que creo haber gastado $40  hasta ahora...así que me parece que por ahí voy a ahorrar bastante y tener un sistema DIY sin nada que envidiarle.

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola a todos de nuevo, estoy terminado los monitores que finalmente van a ser filtrados por pasivo, pero ya empece a diseñar el proximo proyecto, va a ser con scan speak 18w/8545k o 18w/8531g (el mejor transductor en el estado actual de la ciencia... a cualquier precio) el unico problema con el 8531g es que neesita mucho volumen de caja y el precio, no quiero que me queden unos monitores demasiado caros... Esto sumado al ya conocido Vifa XT25, con este proyecto si voy a probar con filtrarlo en activo pero necesito otro ampli, estaba viendo el LM1875 que tiene potencia suficiente para los agudos (en bridge) y muy buena distorsión, en fin, les parece que arme este ampli para la red de agudos? y para la de graves usar el Rotel de 40w, uds saben mucho mas de electrónica que yo y seguramente hayan probado este ampli, pregunto por las dudas ya que no me fio ultimamente de los data sheet del fabricante... 

gracias

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola juan:
Comentá a que frecuencia pensás cortar los parlantes para ver si te "alcanzan" los amplificadores, aunque dudo mucho que sea necesario poner en puente el LM1875 si vas a usar el Rotel de 40W.
Si tenés margen para comprar, yo pensaría en conseguir el LM3886 en lugar del 1725....aparentemente tiene mejor performance, aunque lo vas a estar subutilizando en cuanto a potencia...


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

el problema de la potencia no es lo que mas me preocupa, quiero que este "pasado" para que ya me quede para otros proyectos, lo que si me interesa es la distorsión, la frecuencia de cruce es de 2000hz asi que con 15-20w me sobra, pero pefiero armar un ampli mas grande por posibles "nuevos proyectos" esta lindo el LM3886, muy buena distorsión y potencia, lo has armado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

No lo pude armar, por que le encargué un par a un amigo y eran mas falsos que billete de tres pesos...pero lo he escuchado y tiene una potencia impresionante. La calidad era super-excelente, con crossover activos Linkwitz-Riley, pero no se que parlantes eran por que el dueño no me dejó meter mano en los baffles ...que eran unos *FOCAL Chorus* nosequémas y los tenía *asegurados* (si..en una compañia de seguros)  ...así que me imagino lo que deben costar...


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

focal fabrica sus propios transductores, son de una calidad excelente (no tanto como seas o scan speak pero esta ahi) y tiene de todo, desde pitufiadas de 100000 dolares hasta la linea Chorus que vos nombras, que la relacion precio-rendimiento es muy buena (salen algo de 1100 dolares los mas baratos en usa, ponerlos aca el doble). Hoy voy a ver si consigo LM3886 originales, si no, veo si consigo TDA7294, pero en todos lados que lei recomiendan el LM... por algo sera no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> focal fabrica sus propios transductores, son de una calidad excelente (no tanto como seas o scan speak pero esta ahi) y tiene de todo, desde pitufiadas de 100000 dolares hasta la linea Chorus que vos nombras, que la relacion precio-rendimiento es muy buena (salen algo de 1100 dolares los mas baratos en usa, ponerlos aca el doble).


A mí me dijo  que le habían costado algo de 12000 pesos ...y ya no pude seguir escuchando...


juanfilas dijo:


> Hoy voy a ver si consigo LM3886 originales, si no, veo si consigo TDA7294, pero en todos lados que lei recomiendan el LM... *por algo sera no?*


Seeep...por algo debe ser....pero podrías hacer una prueba con el TDA7294 que vale la mitad del otro. El tema es que las especificaciones del LM son mortales....y encima son ciertas...


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> A mí me dijo que le habían costado algo de 12000 pesos ...y ya no pude seguir escuchando...
> 
> Seeep...por algo debe ser....pero podrías hacer una prueba con el TDA7294 que vale la mitad del otro. El tema es que las especificaciones del LM son mortales....y encima son ciertas...


 
y 1100 dolares usa, el doble aca, 2200 por 4... 8800 pesos y es el modelo mas barato... tranquilamente pueden salir eso, lo del seguro, yo en mi caso cada vez que armo algun monitor lo declaro en el seguro para que me los cubran y como son cosas importadas + armado a mano, no tengo factura por lo que realmente salen, asi que viene un tipo del seguro a verlos y aveces no puede creer que algunos salgan 7000-8000 pesos... igualmente, espero que nunca pase, pero si algun dia roban algun trabajo que este haciendo (jamas hice mas de 2 pares de bafles al mismo tiempo) dudo mucho que el seguro pague por lo menos lo que gaste...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Y si...has visto como son los seguros....


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

disculpame que te pregunte por aca ezavalla, ya se que es un poco off topic pero bue... en estos circuitos hay un capacitor en la entrada, vi que en otros post vos propones cambiarselo por otro valor para que responda mejor en graves, como yo solo voy a amplificar agudos por aca, se puede poner un valor que en cierta manera me filtre por ejempo de 500hz para abajo, a modo de protección por si entra alguna corriente parasita o un desperfecto en el crossover no vuele el tweeter? por que lo que mas miedo me da de filtrar por activo es conectar directamente el tweeter a la etapa de potencia sin ningun filtro previo que lo proteja...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

No tiene sentido limitar la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador, por dos motivos:


No es el lugar correcto para perfilar la respuesta en frecuencia.
Te puede traer problemas de fase si usás un crossover de fase coherente como los Linkwitz-Riley.
Lo que si debés hacer, es poner un capacitor en serie con el tweeter para protegerlo en caso de que el ampli se rompa y mande CC. Pero el capacitor debe ser lo suficientemente grande como para que no influya en la respuesta en frecuencia y/o fase del tweeter. Por ahí recomiendan valores de 20 µF o un poco mayores...pero para esos valores vas a tener que usar electrolíticos no polarizados (tipo de arranque de motores de CA) o poner unos buenos tejos en capacitores de poliester...que con lo que vale el tweeter que vas a usar...son monedas 

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No tiene sentido limitar la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador, por dos motivos:
> 
> 
> No es el lugar correcto para perfilar la respuesta en frecuencia.
> ...


 
ok, osea que me trae problemas de fase... 
lo de usar un capacitor grande lo pense, pero en pocas palabras ya estoy metiendo filtrado activo y pasivo a 6db/oct que si bien desfasa la señal poco tiro a perder lo que supuestamente voy a ganar con el filtrado activo, ya vamos a ver que hago, por ahora tengo que terminar las otras cajitas y despues vere que hacer con las otras, igualmente voy a armarles crossover pasivos para comparar, que son los que realmente se calcular y he usado toda mi vida, para los activos voy a necesitar ayuda 

pd: estoy pensando que el pico del 8545k en pasivo lo arreglo con una red notch, pero en activo tengo que meter electronica extra no? ya que por mas que sean 24db/oct es muy alto el pico y cerca de la frecuencia de corte...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> pd: estoy pensando que el pico del 8545k en pasivo lo arreglo con una red notch, pero en activo tengo que meter electronica extra no? ya que por mas que sean 24db/oct es muy alto el pico y cerca de la frecuencia de corte...


No sé cual pico   ...es propio del parlante o el resultado de meterlo en una caja?
Si en pasivo lo hacés con un filtro notch..en activo es lo mismo, solo que el filtro notch es activo y no pasivo .
Date una vuelta por la web de *Don Linkwitz*, que ahí tenés filtros activos para tirar para arriba...en especial del tipo que se usa para corregir parlantes...


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé cual pico   ...es propio del parlante o el resultado de meterlo en una caja?
> Si en pasivo lo hacés con un filtro notch..en activo es lo mismo, solo que el filtro notch es activo y no pasivo .
> Date una vuelta por la web de *Don Linkwitz*, que ahí tenés filtros activos para tirar para arriba...en especial del tipo que se usa para corregir parlantes...


 
Ok, entonces se puede hacer igual.
El pico es propio del parlante en 3500hz, acordate que es un parlante con cono de fibra de carbono impregnado en celulosa, esta mucho mas controlado el pico que en otros conos rigidos, pero igualmente necesita ecualización en el filtro.


----------



## gls2000 (Dic 20, 2010)

Hubo un pequeño debeate en cuanto a la forma de medir un parlante y yo no la seguí oportunamente. Iniciada dentro de este post por mí. 
Me parece necesario aclarar esto porque es un tema importante.

Quiero aclarar algo, porque alguien dijo que parecia que yo estaba diciendo que medir así era "cualquier verdura" yo no dije ni tuve la intención de desmerecer ni mucho menos. Estoy tratando de aclarar un problema conceptual, que afecta directamente a cuestiones prácticas y determina si todo el diseño de un parlante, mas precisamente de un crossover.

Reitero 
Para medir un parlante no es correcto medir en nerar field medios y alta frecuencia porque no aporta datos reales de la respuesta del mismo.
Debido a la longitud de onda de las frecuencias que se miden, este tipo de medicion (la near field) no capta la difracción propia del mismo parlante y asi como tampoco del frente del bafle ni del bafle mismo (bordes, tamaño, protuberancias, parlantes). 
Esta difracción SI DEBE ser tenida en cuenta para el diseño del crossover.

El Near Field es útil solo para bajas frecuencias, ya que allí no importa la difracción.

Obviamente si no disponemos de una sala anecoica (el 99.9% de nosotros) hay otras alternativas, hasta donde yo sé:
1. Medir con un sistema que tenga compuertas (esto se llama Stepped Gate) - (LMS, Audio Presicion System One)
2. Medir con un sistema que use MLS (Maximum Lenght Sequence) - hay varios (LMS, Clio, LSPCad, SoundEasy)
3. La mas al alcance de todos ... es medir al aire libre, en donde no hay reflexiones.


Disculpenme si los desmoralizo ... je .. pero no es tan facil medir un parlante, hay que tener en cuenta muchos aspectos. Porque si medimos mal, el diseño del crossover no será correcto. 

Hay un software gratuito para realizar mediciones muy utilizado por la comundad DIY en el mundo. (tiene varios tutoriales en la pagina)
http://www.speakerworkshop.com/

Aqui explica como se hace el "merge" que es la unión entre las dos mediciones (Near Field y Far Field) para obtener la respuesta final explicando varias cosas mas.
http://www.speakerworkshop.com/SW/Project/Proto Woofer Splice.htm

Otro Soft para mediciones
http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/index.htm

Otro foro donde se discute este tema
http://www.che.es/uniforo/viewtopic.php?t=2827

Hay varios libros con información al respecto y el mejor de todos para mí es 
Testing Loudspeakers de Joseph D´appolito, un excelente libro.

Yo uso el sistema Clio italiano, utilizo tanto nearfield como far field y despues hago un merge ya que mi sistema es de tipo MLS y no necesito de una cámara anecoica para realizar las mediciones.

Por ultimo si alguien quiere saber algo puntual sobre esto me preguntan.

Si a alguien le interesa, para que vean que es pura cooperacion lo mío ... je  si quiere que midamos un parlante me ofrezco para realizar la medición y comparar resultados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2010)

gls2000 dijo:


> Reitero
> Para medir un parlante no es correcto medir en nerar field medios y alta frecuencia porque no aporta datos reales de la respuesta del mismo.


Todo depende de que sea lo que pretendés medir 
La respuesta en campo cercano es clave para analizar la pendiente de corte de un crossover y el inicio de la curva de respuesta de cualquier parlante. A falta de una cámara anecoica, la medida en campo cercano es proporcional a la de campo lejano *ideal* (en ausencia de reverberación), así que midiendo a 1cm de distancia, "me ahorro" la cámara anecoica y salir a la terraza.



gls2000 dijo:


> Debido a la longitud de onda de las frecuencias que se miden, este tipo de medicion (la near field) no capta la difracción propia del mismo parlante y asi como tampoco del frente del bafle ni del bafle mismo (bordes, tamaño, protuberancias, parlantes).
> Esta difracción SI DEBE ser tenida en cuenta para el diseño del crossover.


Claro! Si querés medir los efectos de la difracción, vas a tener que alejarte del parlante, por que se produce en los bordes de unión del parlante y el frente del baffle, o en los costados del baffle...pero esto es medir una cosa diferente a la de arriba.

De todas formas, el crossover ni se entera de la difracción ni puede hacer nada para corregirla. Los circuitos extra que se agregan para reducir sus efectos *no forman parte del crossover*, sino de una red de ecualización....


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 21, 2010)

no te preocupes que siempre se saca algo bueno de las discuciones ;-)  si relees el post solamente del woofer lo medi en campo cercano y luego en lejano para tener todos los parametros y "puntos de vista", yo uso LSPcad para medir fase y función de transferencia que usa el sistema MLS pero los datos mas reales me los da sweepscope, es casi un "arte" medir, pero de a poco uno se va dando cuenta donde esta fallando algo e ir realizando mediciones mas objetivas, entra aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index49.html y fijate las nuevas mediciones que hice con el bafle ya armado para ir calculando el crossover, como vos decis, lo ideal es irse afuera, pero como se me ha hecho imposible busque la forma "intermedia" de medir y los datos se parecen mucho a lo publicado por otras webs y a lo que yo esperaba del bafle, ya voy a hacer mediciones afuera para corroborar los datos ;-)

ezavalla, la difracción por borde la podemos "corregir" en cierta medida con el filtro ;-) todavia espero tu respuesta si te interesa venir para mendoza a calibrar los microfonos usando un xt25 en bafle infinito...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> ezavalla...todavia espero tu respuesta si te interesa venir para mendoza a calibrar los microfonos usando un xt25 en bafle infinito...


Ooopppssss....perdón! Me olvidé de responder  
Claro que me interesa, y tal vez pueda en estas vacaciones...
Donde estás? Mendoza capital o algún departamento?

Saludos!


----------



## angelwind (Dic 21, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> Ok, entonces se puede hacer igual.
> El pico es propio del parlante en 3500hz, acordate que es un parlante con cono de fibra de carbono impregnado en celulosa, esta mucho mas controlado el pico que en otros conos rigidos, pero igualmente necesita ecualización en el filtro.



yo pregunto, ¿no se podría corrregir ese pico con un equa paramétrico??


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 21, 2010)

angelwind dijo:


> yo pregunto, ¿no se podría corrregir ese pico con un equa paramétrico??


 
si, pero la idea es no usar ecualizador, sino cualquier fabricante te daria cualquier respuesta y te diria "aca tenes la respuesta arreglatelas con un ecualizador" un bafle bueno se supone que se conecta en cualquier potencia y te va a dar la misma respuesta plana sin ayuda extra... (suponiendo que la potencia sea buena   y la sala medianamente acustizada)



ezavalla dijo:


> Ooopppssss....perdón! Me olvidé de responder
> Claro que me interesa, y tal vez pueda en estas vacaciones...
> Donde estás? Mendoza capital o algún departamento?
> 
> Saludos!


 
estoy en pleno centro (capital) calculo que despúes de las fiestas se podria hacer, yo dejaria todo listo para que cuando vengas podamos hacer las medidas rapidamente y aprovechar el tiempo lo mejor posible, asi que cuando quieras ezavalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> estoy en pleno centro (capital) calculo que despúes de las fiestas se podria hacer, yo dejaria todo listo para que cuando vengas podamos hacer las medidas rapidamente y aprovechar el tiempo lo mejor posible, asi que cuando quieras ezavalla.


OK, buenísimo. Veo si puedo hacerlo ni bien empiece enero. Cuando lo sepa te mando un PM para que acordemos cuando y como.

Saludos!


----------



## gls2000 (Dic 21, 2010)

Gracias muchachos por la interesante discusión que se despertó .. 

No estoy de acuerdo con varias cosas que se dicen sobre medir en near field, nunca vi tutorial o libro que indique medir de esta forma. No quiero decir que esté mal, quizá sea otra forma de medir. 

Sobre la difracción. Mi método pretende incluir la respuesta FINAL del parlante, para luego diseñar un crossover que corriga la respuesta FINAL, incluyendo difracción. 

Y sobre la difracción, es para mí fundamental incluirla ya que afecta en gran medida la respuesta en frecuencia final del sistema, de hecho fijense que hay fabricantes que recubren el frente de sus parlantes con materiales absorbentes para minimizar los efectos de la misma (Wilson Audio por ejemplo). Yo lo corrijo con el crossover.

En este artículo de Siegfred Linkwitz se puede la respuesta como va cambiando de acuerdo a la forma del baffle. 
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/diffraction.htm

Por ahi hablan de calibrar un micrófono ... yo tengo un micrófono calibrado contra un B&K con mi sistema de medición, si a alguno le interesa podemos juntarnos para calibrar algun mic.

Saludos!



juanfilas dijo:


> si, pero la idea es no usar ecualizador, sino cualquier fabricante te daria cualquier respuesta y te diria "aca tenes la respuesta arreglatelas con un ecualizador" un bafle bueno se supone que se conecta en cualquier potencia y te va a dar la misma respuesta plana sin ayuda extra... (suponiendo que la potencia sea buena  y la sala medianamente acustizada).


 
Yo lo corregiría con un filtro de alto orden 3º y sino, con un filtro de bajo orden y un filtro notch en sintonizado alrededor del pico. (RLC).


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 21, 2010)

gls2000 dijo:


> Gracias muchachos por la interesante discusión que se despertó ..
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con varias cosas que se dicen sobre medir en near field, nunca vi tutorial o libro que indique medir de esta forma. No quiero decir que esté mal, quizá sea otra forma de medir.
> 
> ...


 
Siempre hay que medir el bafle terminado para hacer el filtro ya que sino, no tomamos en cuenta cuanto influyo el diseño en la difraccion por borde, yo tambien intento corregirla con el filtro pasivo en la medida que se pueda  hoy empiezo a hacer los crossovers de los monitores, cuando los termine voy a medir afuera para corroborar las mediciones anteriores.
Lo que decis del pico en el 8545k, un filtro de 3er orden solo no va, queda muy irregular la zona del cruce por mas que el pico ya este muy bajo en frecuencia, necesitas si o si una red notch para aplanarlo antes de cruzarlo, si tengo suerte ya voy a tener unos 8545k para los primeros dias de enero  (excepto que cambie la idea del proyecto y los cambie por unos 8531g   "el mejor transductor en el estado actual del arte... a cualquier precio... lastima que necesiten tanto volumen de caja...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2010)

gls2000 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con varias cosas que se dicen sobre medir en near field, nunca vi tutorial o libro que indique medir de esta forma. No quiero decir que esté mal, quizá sea otra forma de medir.


Leé lo que te subo adjunto y te va a aclarar algunas cosas.
Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Dic 25, 2010)

Bueno segun mis experiencias, medir la respuesta en F en campo cercano o mas bien dicho a unos cm de los parlantes tiene sus ventajas.

- Primero obtenemos el detalle de la respuesta y eso nos permite evaluar el rango de frecuencias de trabajo del parlante. Tambien podemos evaluar las resonancias, pozos. Luego de haber medido los parlantes se puede elegir la frecuencia de cruce. Personalmente creo que este paso se tiene que hacer antes de ecualizar el sistema. Ojo con el efecto de proximidad.!! De alguna manera este metodo nos muestra la respuesta muy detallada.
Como se habia comentado anteriormente este es un metodo simple, practico en la cual podemos discriminar el campo reverberante, modos de resonancia, difraccion, etc.

Sin embargo una vez ajustado el sistema podemos medir a 1m al aire libre para intentar acercarnos a la realidad. A esta distancia la cosa cambia la respuesta se suaviza, las resonacias y los pozos son menos profundos. Hasta se podria ver que una banda significante de frecuncias pueda variar. Esto depende tambien de la posicion del microfono. !!
Influyen otros factores como, el aporte por parte de Superficies reflectantes, Viento o rudios ambiente con alto SPL. De esta manera se puede reajustar al equalizacion. Por ejemplo, Puede darse que una resonancia que halla sido correjida al medirla a 1m se vea como un pozo, o sea exceso de eq. etc.
Ultimo paso ubicar los monitores en el recinto. Medimos a 1m ? No, !! La disposicion del sistema que utlizamos generalmente en el ambiente hogareño es de tipo triangulo equilatero o similar, esto implica que debemos equalizar en un solo punto. Simplemente el punto de Escucha.
Ahi si que se van a llevar una gran sorpresa, y van a ver como influye la acustica del lugar.
Ahora uno se podria preguntar, Me mate meses en armar el sistema, leer, calcular, laburar etc. deje los parlantes unas joyitas. Y ahora que los meto en el cuarto todo cambia.
Aca hay 2 soluciones. Cada vez que escuchamos musica sacamos los bafles al patio o la segunda acustizamos el recinto. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 27, 2010)

como andan todos, antes que nada felices fiestas! 
les comento que ya hice los filtros pasivos para los monitores, quedaron excelentes, medi a un metro y realmente quedo muy plano, tuve que modificar algunas cosas en el filtro ya que tenia un pequeño valle en la frecuencia de cruce (3000hz al final) pero luego de las modificaciones quedo totalmente plano, en este momento estoy en el trabajo pero cuando llegue subo la grafica de la respuesta final y la distorsión del sistema completo que tambien sorprende. Por otro lado, pude acustisar un poco mas la sala y ahora cuando mido a un metro la curva esta mucho mas suavisada apartir de 1000hz que es donde mas importa, la f3 de los monitores quedo en 48hz, dos hz menos de lo calculado por la guata y su aumento virtual de volumen interno.

saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Hola juan, recorda que la medicion te conviene hacerla en el punto de escucha, eso permitira ajustar de manera optima el sistema. 
1Khz es la frecuencia de referencia, muy utilizada en las mediciones, muy facil de absorber con cualquier material poroso que sirva para tal fin. Pero esa no es la banda mas importante.
De echo la banda mas complicada de tratar en una sala, desde mi punto de vista son las bajas frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Hola juan, recorda que la medicion te conviene hacerla en el punto de escucha, eso permitira ajustar de manera optima el sistema.


Sabés que he leído por ahí que psicoacústicamente no es buena la ecualización plana en el punto de escucha? No recuerdo donde, pero estaban también los motivos....
Habrá que revolver los marcadores


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Ahi sonamos Ez, entramos en un tema subjetivo.
Varias veces me pregunte esto, por que hay que ecualizar plano ?, si despues cuando pones material musical, por ahi le sobra o falta algo. " Tambien hay que acostumbrar el oido "

Desde mi punto de vista, el sistema se ajusta plano, con el fin de repdroducir lo mas fielmente el material original. Sin embargo es una de las tantas premisas a cumplir.
Recuerdo que un profesor me decia, hay que mezclar al mismo volumen que el que se va escuchar. Tiene coherencia, teniendo en cuenta las curvas de Fletcher/Munson.
Aparte cada estilo tiene su tipo de mezcla y ecualizacion. Ahi es donde se nota el equilibrio entre el material musical y el oido.

Volviendo a lo de la respuesta plana, me parece que es una buena opcion, para tomarlo como una referencia de partida. Luego ajustar finamente en base al material que se va reproducir.

El punto de escucha, es muy importante por el simple echo, que estamos ahi escuchando.
Por otro lado si nos corremos de ese punto, tenemos ciertos inconvenientes.
Cada punto en la sala tiene una Reverberacion distinta. 
Si nos movemos sobre el eje central respecto a los parlantes, alejandonos o acercandonos, varia la imagen stereo. Ahora bien si nos movemos saliendo del eje no solo estamos expuestos a lo anteriormente dicho, tambien tenemos diferencia de tiempo respecto a los 2 canales y por ende, problemas de fase. 

por otro lado, puede ser mas o menos la importancia, dependiendo del recinto. Es mas critico en los recintos chicos. Teniendo en cuenta los modos de la sala.  



Saludos,.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Ahi sonamos Ez, entramos en un tema subjetivo.
> Varias veces me pregunte esto, por que hay que ecualizar plano ?, si despues cuando pones material musical, por ahi le sobra o falta algo. " Tambien hay que acostumbrar el oido "


Creo que la ecualización se hace plana a un metro, por que en el punto de escucha ya entra en juego la mayoría del campo reverberante de la habitación, y ecualizar plano ahí significa "matar" parte de los ecos introducidos por la sala que podrían dar referencias de posicionamiento de los instrumentos....pero la verdad es que no recuerdo la justificación exacta.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 27, 2010)

muchachos, primero, los monitores van a un estudio de grabación, en la tarifa que pase, esta incluido medir en el punto de escucha, por mientras tengo que hacer las cosas bajo la teoria, experiencia y estandares. Y para el uso que se le va a dar, tienen que ser planos, por mas que psicoacusticamente no suenen bien, ya que su fin no es "disfrutar de la música" sino ser lo mas fiel posible a lo reproducido por el músico.
Ezavalla, yo tambien lei algo por el estilo, y escuchando un poco de música antes de modificar el filtro con el valle a 3000hz sonaba raro, pero agradable, tambien me ha pasado con otros bafles anteriores. A muchas personas les agrada el sonido de bafles ecualizados, yo ofrezco lo mas plano posible, luego se modifica a gusto. Por ejemplo, a mi me gusta escuchar con un refuerzo de 1-2 db en la ultima mitad de octava (15000hz aprox pa arriba), se que esta mal, pero mi oido esta acostumbrado a esto y a mi me suena mas agradable, ultimamente intento desconectar el ecualizador, pero los vicios son dificiles de sacar  otra cosa es la calidad de los componentes usados, me ha pasado con buenos tweeters que por mas que la respuesta es plana y no como me gusta a mi, escucho los detalles igual y me suena agradable, con tweeters berretas podes darle +6db a la ultima octava y perderte la mitad de los detalles grabados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2010)

juanfilas dijo:


> muchachos, primero, los monitores van a un estudio de grabación


Ahhh...bueno....ahí la historia es otra


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Ojo que la relacion campo directo, distancia critica y campo reverberante. Varia segun la Reverberancia de la Sala, tambien conocido como RT60. Una sala muerta, o muy seca puede tener metros de campo directo. 
Creo que de alguna manera juan, esta haciendo y experimentando casos, que a mi me pasaron,
los ultimos monitores que arme (medios agudos acoplado con bocina) tienen un valle en 1khz, y la verdad que no me molesta en absoluto. al contrario material con gran contenido en esas frecuencias de alguna manera suena mas agradable. 

Saludos.



juanfilas dijo:


> muchachos, primero, los monitores van a un estudio de grabación,



Eso me hace acordar a cuando empece a utilizar los Yamaha NS10, no me gustaban y no habia con que darle. Sonaban crudos, y medieros. 
Luego de varios meses, me empece a acostumbrar y son una maravilla.
Eso si la fc de esos parlantes esta por los 90Hz.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 27, 2010)

ojo detrakx que muchos microfonos tienen un valle en la medicion justo en 1khz en campo cercano y a medida que nos alejamos se va allanado, tal vez no tengas el valle que decis, es solo un error del mic, fijate aca esta hoja y la que sigue https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index49.html y aca: http://www.realtraps.com/art_microphones.htm para que veas como mic de 1800 dolares tienen el problema del valle en 1khz, mi microfono apartir de 40cm ya no me muestra el valle, pero mas cerca si, y cuanto mas cerca mas acentuado, lo otro es que quiero medir woofers mas grandes (y chicos) por que no se si es un problema que se da con una resonancia de campo cercano en conos de 6.5-7 pulgadas que son los que normalmente trabajo...


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Exacto juan, este test de mics, lo habia visto y me sorprendio como mics tan caros de medicion tienen ese problema en la respuesta, por otro lado le dan el ok al ECm8000, 
Tambien concuerdo que parlantes en el orden de 8 a 6 " suelen tener valles cercanos a 1khz.
Recuerdo que hace un tiempo charlamos eso respecto al 6" de GB.
estos monitores de lo que te cuento difieren un poco, por que los 6" que utilizo los tengo medidos, solo empotrados en la caja y luego cargados con bocina, y la respuesta varia bastante.

saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 27, 2010)

sip, pero no creo que el valle sea problema del transductor en si, sino en la medición, tengo una buena noticia (para mi  ) en estos dias me llegan los Scan Speak 8545k  ,si los mido y tienen el valle definitivamente es problema de los microfonos   

pd: creo que el link de la comparativa me la habias pasado vos


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Te paso unas fotos de distintas mediciones, considerando que son Near Field, entre 20 a 40cm.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 27, 2010)

mmm, si parece que es problema del gb-audio, todas las medidas son a la misma distancia? por que de 20 a 40cm cambia y mucho...


----------



## detrakx (Dic 27, 2010)

Son distintas mediciones y parlantes :
1- 6" Gb
2- Audifiel 6bx
3- Tw morel MDT29
4- Yamaha NS10 a 20cm


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 28, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Son distintas mediciones y parlantes :
> 1- 6" Gb
> 2- Audifiel 6bx
> 3- Tw morel MDT29
> 4- Yamaha NS10 a 20cm


 
si ya vi que son distintas, en las graficas esta escrito cual es cada una, a lo que voy es si las cuatro mediciones son en iguales condiciones, osea todas a la misma distancia y en el mismo lugar

Aca les dejo la grafica de la función de transferencia y distorsión armónica de los monitores, medido a 1 metro en mi sala "un poco mas acustizada" la distorsión es excelente, especialmente H4 y H5 que son las que mas se notan y ensucian el sonido (negro fundamental H1, verde H2, rojo H3, azul H4, celeste H5)



como ven, apartir de 1khz mejoro mucho la sala, justo me voy a bs as estos dias, asi que para cuando vuelva mido en el estudio de grabación y les paso la respuesta, saludos a todos

Juan


----------

